# [emerge] error actualizando intltool (resuelto)

## carlos plaza

Hola a toda esta gran familia Gentoo.

Bueno, al caso: al tratar de actualizar me dice: "XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool" y esto sale para todos los paquetes de gmone  :Question:  y no se que hacer, disculpen mi ignorancia   :Embarassed:   :Sad: 

emerge -uDvNa world

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

emerge --info =dev-util/intltool-0.41.0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.7.17 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r5 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

emerge -pqv =dev-util/intltool-0.41.0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.41.0 [0.40.6-r1]

 

De antemano gracias  :Idea:   :Idea:   :Wink: 

----------

## carlos plaza

Bueno encontré de donde venia el problema,

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Me faltaba en /etc/locale.gen "es_ES.UTF8 UTF-8"    
> 
> 2) En este post encontré  perl-cleaner modules que soluciono "XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"     

 

Como amo este foro, aunque no consiga todo en mi idioma siempre hay sabiduría.   :Wink: 

Gracias a todos.

----------

